# What do llamas look like in 80mph winds?



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

OMG.....so cute. The windblown look is very becoming.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Here she is without the hurricane winds. quite a difference!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is one cute little guy wind or no wind. I just want to give him/her a hug.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Aw, haha, what a cutie!


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

How adorable!!! Do you have several llamas? I think I remember you saying you did in a past thread. The fur looks so soft!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Aww...good thing they didn't blow away!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

daisydogmom said:


> How adorable!!! Do you have several llamas? I think I remember you saying you did in a past thread. The fur looks so soft!


That is CeeCee, she is almost 4 months old. She is one of my 9 llamas, I also have 3 Angora goats. Their wool is incredibly soft & silky. it is also very expensive at $5 an ounce-that is a ziplock sandwich bag packed as full as it can go. each animal produces about 2 pounds a year.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Kimm said:


> Aww...good thing they didn't blow away!


I tried to get some shots of Enola (8 days old) during the storm, with no luck. she was running & jumping, just having a blast! The winds would catch her in the air & blow her around, all of my shots just have a gray blur through the middle!


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

So what did you look like in 80mph wind? :burnout:
The Llamas look cool...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Pretty llama. The wind is really whipping up her fur. I don't miss that about Indiana(We lived in a town called Culver for four years- near Southbend).


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

awwwwwwwwww.... how adorable!

Debbie & mason


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

It took me hours to get everyone groomed out after the storm. CeeCee is the only one in full fleece, but everyone was full of knots. The worst part was the dust & debris that got worked in at the skin, if I hadn't gotten in out this week-we would have lost the entire crop of fiber next spring. oh well, blisters will heal!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

I LOVE CeeCee NO MATTER WHICH WAY THE WIND IS BLOWING ! :heartbeat


----------

